# Beef brisket/pork shoulder



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Rubbed with sea salt then placed in the fridge overnight. Rubbed with the following:

Brisket:

3 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 tablespoon granulated white sugar
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons mustard powder
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons chili or ancho powder
1 teaspoon chipotle or cayenne powder
1 teaspoon cumin.

Pork was rubbed with store bought Run Some butt.

Both were smoked to an internal temp of 160 with a mix of cherry and aporicot wood then crutched (foiled) and cooked to 195 for a total cook time of 12 hours at 225 to 250 in my home made pit. This produces true fall apart pulled pork and brisket.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooh, ooh, look at the bark on that baby!

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely Done! That looks amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hot dang, that looks incredible!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, but IM more interested in this fancy smoker, let see the specs and more pics~!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Very nice, but IM more interested in this fancy smoker, let see the specs and more pics~!


It's a homemade 24"x72" offset smoker made out of a piece of 24" .288 wall pipe with 2 doors, 4 slide out racks, tuning plates and a 24"x24" firebox with a propane assist to light the logs and a warmer/oven in the rear. It will hold 10 packer briskets or 20 pork shoulders.


----------

